# platinum nugget



## danec (Sep 29, 2012)

does this look like a platinum nugget to you guys on here.is there an at home test you can do to find out for sure.he said he tested it in hydrogen peroxide and it bubbles with the reaction with the nugget.never heard of that one.maybe a gold nugget with a dirty coating.have found stuff myself like that.hope it is the real deal for him.thanks


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm not a platinum specialist so please take what I say as a grain of salt. From what I read some platinum will react to peroxide and bubble but not always. Platinum in the presence of hydrogen gas exposed to oxygen can set fire. If you have a platinum ring you could scratch it on a test stone along with that and analyze. From what I read platinum is supposed to be a defined white streak. Also, compared to other metals when filed looking under a magnifyer its supposed to have a gumminess. Please, if anyone knows my statements are wrong correct them. As this is just info I've come across.

Andrew

Also, under a torch flame platinum isn't supposed to turn black.


----------



## nickvc (Sep 29, 2012)

Platinum is very non reactive to acids, if you have access to hydrochloric acid try putting it in a beaker and covering with acid and then gently heat and observe the reaction or lack of, if it starts to bubble and dissolve it's not platinum if no reaction occurs take the nugget out and do the same after washing it in nitric, again if there's any reaction it's not platinum, no reaction then add a little hydrochloric and observe, if it's platinum you should see a slight reaction but if you get a strong reaction I'm doubtful your friend has platinum. After the tests test the solutions with stannous and you should discover what values are present if any are there.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 1, 2012)

It isn't beyond possibility that the piece in question is gold covered with mercury. If it was found where amalgamation was once practiced, that's a distinct possibility. If it is, heating in a fume hood will evaporate the mercury, or it can be dissolved with dilute nitric acid. 

While platinum has been found in native form (not as an ore), it is not common. I would be very skeptical of the assumption that it is platinum. 

Harold


----------

